
Inmarsat shifts satellite from Space-X to Arianespace - CarolineW
http://spacenews.com/inmarsat-shifts-satellite-from-spacex-to-arianespace/
======
greglindahl
Not a big surprise -- Falcon Heavy's development has been delayed several
times now by Falcon 9 launch problems. Arianespace doesn't have very much room
on their manifest after this.

